# installing multiple shower heads



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

im building a house on a budget, and i would like to have 2 or possibly 3 shower heads in our tile shower. Is there a cheap way to do this? Could i just use a standard hot/cold mixer and then T it off and go to 2 volume controls and then the shower heads?? I want to do this on a budget but i don't want my install to be "ghetto"


thanks


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

Jimmy, it really depends on the maximum flow rate of the faucet you use. As a rule of thumb, figure 2.5 GPM (gallons per minute) for each shower head. Most codes require 2.2 GPM or less, so 2.5 allows a little margin. Many "standard" mixing valves, which need to be either thermostatic or pressure balancing to comply with code, won't flow enough water for 3 shower heads. You may need to go with either a higher priced valve or 2 lower priced valves. Just check the technical data on the valves you are planning to use. This should be available on the manufacturers website.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

so what if i just went with 2 heads? and would that be the way to do it, providing the data on the mixer checked out?


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

Yes, that would work, as long as the valve will supply enough volume. Depending on what brand fixture you want to use, it might cost more to use a mixing valve and separate volume controls than to get one of the "combo" type valves or one that uses a single diverter valve to manage different functions. Both Moen and Delta, for instance, offer valves that will allow you to supply multiple outlets from a single diverter valve. Moen even offers one that is all built into one valve, called the 3 function Moentrol. Again, check the maximum flow rate.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Also check into what size drain you'll need to handle the extra water volume.


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

A standard 2" shower drain will be plenty big enough for 3 shower heads @ 2.5 GPM. A 2" trap is usually rated at 3 Drainage Fixture Units (DFU), which translates to about 22.5 GPM. (1 DFU = 1 cubit foot of water per minute =7.5 GPM).


----------

